# Urgent! Can toys Bloat?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All dogs can suffer torsion from bloat. Large breeds are more prone to it. If her "belly" is very hard. Take no chances take her to the vet! Early is better and cheaper.
Eric


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you have gas x you can call and ask if you can give some on the way.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, I hope that you are on your way to the Vet by now. That happened once to Tangee when she was young, but I picked her up by the waist, and she projectile vomited, and then her stomach was flat again.
Please let us know!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Good news everyone! I got a hold of the vet I work for and he told me to give her and enema as well as some simethicone (gas reliever). It took just over 30 mins for the enema to work but work it did! She had a huge BM and instantly her stomach was soft and palpable. What a relief! I was getting ready to call the emergency clinic and tell them we were on our way. The Dr, thinks she gorged herself on to much birthday cake (a doggie cake for Branna's birthday) earlier today and the water made it worse. Thank you everyone for your help. Learn from my mistake, don't feed your poodle to much birthday cake and then let them gulp tons of water! 

(FYI the cake didn't have any bad ingredients in it, just their typical kibble, soft food and some pumpkin.) the worst thing in it was some powdered sugar for the icing.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so glad Killa is OK!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good news! I knew you should have sent me the cake!!
Gracie


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Good news! I knew you should have sent me the cake!!
> Gracie



Lol, I should have! But I don't think it would have still been good by the time it got there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So glad to hear it, the poor baby has been through enough!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew!!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Whew, reading that subject line was scary! I'm so happy Killa is okay.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Here is a before and after picture of her poor belly. It looked so big and uncomfortable. She is perfectly fine and back to normal now. Whew! Is right.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

*Good News!*

But my analytical mind wonders if dogs learn themselves after an incident like that... learn to avoid pigging out on birthday cake. I wonder... :confused3:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, quite a difference! Tangee's was more the size/shape of a baseball.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> (FYI the cake didn't have any bad ingredients in it, just their typical kibble, soft food and some pumpkin.) the worst thing in it was some powdered sugar for the icing.


First of all, I'm glad everything came out OK 

Also just as an FYI, plain or unsweetened vanilla yogurt makes a great frosting for doggie cakes


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tinypoodles, what was wrong with Tangee when she had issues?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Tinypoodles, what was wrong with Tangee when she had issues?



It was just that one time - her stomach felt as round and hard as a baseball, and when I lifted her around the waist she projectile vomited, and it was gone. 
She was however an extremely gassy dog her entire life - never farted, but you could hear the noise across the room, and if I put my hand on her stomach, it felt like the creature from Alien was trying to escape. I figured out that it only happened on an empty stomach, and 
I tried to keep her fed frequently, but if she did not eat a minute before we went to bed at night, her stomach noise would wake me up in the morning. When it got like that I found that force feeding her some baby food would cure it in a minute! I don't think that her Vet quite believed how bad it was, but when she did X-rays when she was NPO before her dental, she was shocked, said she had never seen so much gas in a dog before - from her stomach , through the entire length of her intestines was filled with gas. 
I always worried that she would bloat, but other than that first time, she never did.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Huh! That's weird. I wonder if there was a reason she was so gassy or if was just as random as say a personality trait. Glad she never had many issues from it though.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Huh! That's weird. I wonder if there was a reason she was so gassy or if was just as random as say a personality trait. Glad she never had many issues from it though.



Well she was probably on a hundred different foods over her lifetime, and diet sure did not change it, so I guess it was just something in the way that she was put together....


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Sound Barrier*



Tiny Poodles said:


> It was just that one time - her stomach felt as round and hard as a baseball, and when I lifted her around the waist she projectile vomited, and it was gone.
> She was however an extremely gassy dog her entire life - never farted, but you could hear the noise across the room, and if I put my hand on her stomach, it felt like the creature from Alien was trying to escape. I figured out that it only happened on an empty stomach, and
> I tried to keep her fed frequently, but if she did not eat a minute before we went to bed at night, her stomach noise would wake me up in the morning. When it got like that I found that force feeding her some baby food would cure it in a minute! I don't think that her Vet quite believed how bad it was, but when she did X-rays when she was NPO before her dental, she was shocked, said she had never seen so much gas in a dog before - from her stomach , through the entire length of her intestines was filled with gas.
> I always worried that she would bloat, but other than that first time, she never did.


If Timi ever farted while airborn, she would break the sound barrier!!
Eric:angel2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> If Timi ever farted while airborn, she would break the sound barrier!!
> Eric:angel2:



Lol, thankfully so far her digestive system is as perfect as the rest of her!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodlecrazy I'm so glad Killa is okay and back to herself


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, just read through. Thanks for taking the time to share the pictures, it may help some of us who thankfully have not been through this wringer.

And most importantly, it is so very good to hear the ending of the story and that Killa and you are both doing OK.


----------

